

Review our startup  - wibba.com - discover and share kickass products - abuella

we've spent some time developing http://wibba.com as a platform which makes it quick and easy to discover and share cool products online and offline.<p>share products you think are cool or follow others to keep updated with things that they're loving.<p>this is a early alpha.<p>you can share product links, follow others and be followed, link with twitter and more.<p>there is so much noise out there its impossible to keep updated with everything going on.<p>I want to follow Scobleizer so I can see all the new apps he's loving, I want to follow a friend whose a DJ to see all the new tunes he's digging. I've got a good friend who works in fashion - I wanna see the trends he's discovering.<p>We developed this purely for products, not general chatter<p>would love to hear what you guys think - please bear in minds its really early days.<p>thanks so much<p>http://wibba.com
======
aeden
The good: Signup was easy. Likewise adding a link was easy. I like the
autofill of info that was extracted from the site, nice work. The site layout
is super easy to use but I'm not sure how it's going to work when there are a
large number of products.

The bad: I signed up with an email and password and my avatar is broken and I
can't find a way to fix it. Since you're in early alpha you should have a
really obvious feedback mechanism.

Suggestions: I don't know what the differentiator is from all of the other
sites that provide product listings. Also, think about revenue first and
foremost.

